# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Puente de los Santos

## JMTrigos

Entre Asturias y Galicia.

----------


## JMTrigos

Se me escapo esta otra.

----------


## perdiguera

Precioso. 
(Aunque habrá quien piense lo contrario, con todo el derecho, claro).

----------


## Luján

> Precioso. 
> (Aunque habrá quien piense lo contrario, con todo el derecho, claro).


Hombre, hay puentes más bonitos, pero tampoco es que éste sea de los más feos, a mi modo de ver, claro.


Lo que sí que es cierto, es que no se han gastado millones en decoraciones y espectacularidades sin sentido.

----------


## perdiguera

Lo he dicho por su esbeltez y su sencillez y por como no molesta en el paisaje; también porque conozco la zona y sin él la vuelta a la ría del Eo era un suplicio si querías ir de Galicia a Asturias.

----------


## REEGE

A mi el puente me encanta... es discretito, aunque sus complicaciones tendría al hacerse, pero sin duda hará esa gran labor para el que se construyó sin notarse demasiado en en paisaje!! Y con esos barcos, queda una foto preciosa.

----------


## jlois

Aprovecho que el amigo JMTrigos iniciara este hilo sobre el Puente de Los Santos para añadir alguna imagen más y algo de información al respecto. 
No se puede pasar por alto esta construcción y debemos detenernos un poco para imaginarnos la enorme complejidad de este proyecto, la dificultad que radicaba en las intensas mareas que se sucedían. 
El proyecto , en su día , fué ganado en concurso por la empresa CUBIERTAS y MZV , que llevó a cabo un colosal despliegue de ingeniería para ganar una batalla contra el mar abierto. Creando unas islas artificiales para levantar en cada una de ellas las pilas que sustentarían toda la plataforma superior.



http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...07X22C2995.htm

El desarrollo de esta obra está documentado, perfectamente fotografiado aunque no lo he visto publicamente en la red, si lo he visto en cierto lugar de Ribadeo.

Con motivo de sus 25 años se le hicieron varios actos de relevancia:




> Un 29 de julio, hace 25 años, se inauguraba una de las infraestructuras más trascendentales de la reciente historia de la costa de Lugo, el Puente de los Santos. Con ello se ponía el punto y final a un hábito de varios siglos: cruzar la ría ribadense, de una comunidad a otra, en lancha. Los lancheros quedaron relegados a reclamo turístico. Con los poco más de 600 metros del puente se evitaba también dar un rodeo de unos treinta kilómetros para ir de Asturias a Galicia. Se acababa además la polémica que supuso su construcción. Hoy en día la imagen del puente forma parte de la ría. Difícil resulta concebir Ribadeo sin su puente.
> 
> Pero hubo mucha más repercusiones, económicas, sociales... Fue todo un acontecimiento del que el próximo domingo se cumplirán 25 años y que está pasando desapercibido, sin que a estas alturas los ayuntamientos de Castropol o Ribadeo tengan previsto organizar alguna actividad para rememorarlo. En esta página se reproducen algunas de esas imágenes que forman parte de la historia de A Mariña y del Occidente astur, del archivo de miles de fotos que tiene ?siguiendo todo el proceso de construcción? Foto Miguel. Además, el puente no pasa por su mejor momento, porque no luce por las noches ya que los ayuntamientos de Castropol y Ribadeo han decidido no pagar la luz y Fomento considera que no le corresponde.
> 
> Para la historia quedan muchos datos de un puente que sentó precedentes de ingeniería y batió récords mundiales, tanto en su gestación como al ser desdoblado en autovía. Siempre estará vinculado al expresidente del gobierno, Leopoldo Calvo-Sotelo, bajo cuya presidencia se autorizó. La construcción duró cuatro años. Se emplearon 600 kilómetros de cables; 2.164.000 kilos de acero, y 17.600 metros cúbicos de hormigón. La cimentación fue todo un problema y para llegar a la roca hubo que perforar hasta los 61 metros en uno de los pilares. La obra se adjudicó en la primavera de 1983 con un presupuesto de 822 millones de pesetas, pero su coste final por problemas de cimentación fue de 1.141 millones de pesetas.






http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia...07X22C2995.htm




> «Ás horas dende Ribadeo y ás medias dende Figueras». Ése era el horario tradicional de las lanchas de pasaje, como las de la castropolense familia Primote, que cruzaron durante décadas la ría del Eo cargadas de comerciantes, estudiantes, amas de casa o endomingados paisanos de mercado. Hoy, las únicas embarcaciones que se ven en la manga de agua que hace de límite entre Asturias y Galicia son deportivas o de paseo. El transporte regular de pasajeros pasó a la historia en julio de 1987, con la inauguración del puente de los Santos. Ahora se cumple un cuarto de siglo: puente «de plata» sobre el Eo.
> 
> 
>  Aquel hito de hace un cuarto de siglo supuso un paso de gigante en las comunicaciones entre Asturias y Galicia, hasta entonces limitadas a las lanchas del Eo o al sinuoso trazado de la carretera N-642, que obligaba a dar un rodeo de 25 minutos de duración por Vegadeo. La apertura del puente de Figueras (Castropol) a Ribadeo, ampliado a finales de 2008 para la Autovía del Cantábrico, también confirmó definitivamente a esta última localidad gallega como el gran centro comercial y de servicios de la extensa franja litoral que va de Luarca a Vivero, en Lugo. 
> 
> 
> Coincidiendo con el 25.º aniversario de la entrada en servicio del simbólico paso, LA NUEVA ESPAÑA reunió ayer ante la ría del Eo a quienes eran alcaldes de Castropol y Ribadeo en 1987, Domingo Martínez y Eduardo Gutiérrez, respectivamente. También asistieron al encuentro el ex jefe de la Demarcación de Carreteras de Asturias Ignacio García-Arango, encargado de dirigir el proyecto de construcción del puente; el actual regidor castropolense, José Ángel Pérez, y Francisco José García, presidente de la asociación de empresarios del polígono de Barres, en Castropol.
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.lne.es/asturias/2012/07/2...n/1274013.html

La plataforma que tenía dos carriles se tuvo que ampliar hasta los cuatro actuales pertenecientes a la autovía transcantábrica, mediante un armazón metálico que abraza como un esqueleto todo el viaducto... eso sí, de una manera muy estética y que incluso realza el modelo primitivo.











De este puente y su fantástico entorno... sin duda, volveremos a hablar porque merece nuestra atención.

----------

